# Just for fun: Unlikely celeb horse/equine owners?



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Joe Perry of Aerosmith and his wife has a Friesian farm. They have beautiful horses.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

There is a biker bar in Sturgis that has a pet donkey who hangs out at the bar. There is a reality show about the bar. Full Throttle is the name I believe. Pretty cute and friendly donkey too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

Mochachino said:


> Joe Perry of Aerosmith and his wife has a Friesian farm. They have beautiful horses.


I believe I saw something about that on TV a few years back.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

William Shatner is a MAJOR competitor in the Saddlebred world. He rides and drives. He also does reiners as well. 

Carson Kressley is as well. He is such a doll and is a fantastic rider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Kaley Cuoco (Penny on the Big Bang Theory) has at least one. I can't remember what season of the show, her lower half isn't shown really at all because she fell off and crushed one of her legs.

I imagine Viggo Mortenson still has TJ, his horse in Hidalgo. I can't remember if he bought one from Lord of the Rings either, or if he just bought one of them for another person.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Lyle Lovette I believe is into reining.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

peppersgirl said:


> Lyle Lovette I believe is into reining.


Very much so. He owns Smart And Shiney, whose photos are in all sorts of ads. Oh how he makes me drool.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Here is a video testimonial with Carson Kressley an William Shatner. I can believe it when Mr. Shatner said he would probably have died twenty years ago without the horses. They are wonderful. 
Equestrian Life - Videos: Testimonials
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Portia DiRossi, actor, has a couple of horses and rides dressage. Jamie Foxx, comedian and actor, has a horse. It is my understanding that Viggo Mortensen did buy the horse he rode in Lord of the Rings.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Jillian Michales (the biggest looser trainer) has a Fresian cross. Saw they on an expisode of the Dog Whisper with Cezar Milan


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Jamie Foxx owns at least one horse, and he rode him in Django: Unchained. I found that out when I looked him up to see if he had any horse experience prior to the movie... the man sits in a saddle like a man who knows how to sit in a saddle.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> Very much so. He owns Smart And Shiney, whose photos are in all sorts of ads. Oh how he makes me drool.


Lyal Lovett makes you drool??


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ian Somerhalder from the Vampire Diaries **SOOO HOT** grew up with horses. Not sure if he currently owns one. 

"I would like to spend about six years on this show and a couple of movies and then cash out and spend the rest of my life on a horse."


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

LadyDreamer said:


> William Shatner is a MAJOR competitor in the Saddlebred world. He rides and drives. He also does reiners as well.
> 
> Carson Kressley is as well. He is such a doll and is a fantastic rider.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Ahh, you beat me to it. 

I know that Patrick Swayze was also into horses. Patrick Duffy, Kenny Rogers, Richard Gere, Robert Redford are or were into horses.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think Wendy Malek (spelling??) from the Hot in Cleveland also has horses. Julia Roberts lives on a ranch in New Mexico so she probably also rides.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I believe Madonna rides.....or used to anyway. I don't really keep up with Madonna but was surprised to learn she is a rider.


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

I also think that Whoopi Goldberg has or had horses.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Keifer Sutherland team ropes, I believe he made it to the USTRC a couple of times.
Of course George Strait ropes, and Clay Walker has cutting horses.

Christie Brinkley used to have cutting horses as did former QB Joe Montana.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I heard Wayne Gretsky had a share in a racehorse. Mark Harmon from NCIS has horses and actually rode one of his horses in a episode.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

LadyDreamer said:


> Here is a video testimonial...
> Equestrian Life - Videos: Testimonials
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nice link. I liked the comment "It's cheaper than a psychiatrist and more fun too!"


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Elvis has Walking horses.......You know, some people think he died.....:wink:


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Bo Derek and her famous husband, a cutie but I can't remember his name, have a huge ranch and trail ride horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Jewel is married to Ty Murray and they have a ranch. Also LeAnn Rimes has or had cutting horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

gissel bunchden (sp?).....ya know that victorias secret model..she rides.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

LadyDreamer said:


> William Shatner is a MAJOR competitor in the Saddlebred world. He rides and drives. He also does reiners as well.
> 
> Carson Kressley is as well. He is such a doll and is a fantastic rider.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep, one of my only close celeb encounters was riding at a barn as a kid that kept a few of the Shatners' horses in training. I never did meet him personally, but he is apparently quite passionate about his sport.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

rookie said:


> I heard Wayne Gretsky had a share in a racehorse. Mark Harmon from NCIS has horses and actually rode one of his horses in a episode.


Good point, I didn't even think about racehorses. Bobby Flay has gotten really into TBs in the past few years, even won a Breeders Cup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I know Martha Stewart has a horse or horses. I've seen her on the cover of her magazine riding her horse. A Friesian, I believe.

http://img2-2.timeinc.net/people/i/2011/pets/news/110606/martha-stewart-440.jpg


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I was going to say Patrick Swayze. I believe he and his wife were really big into Arabians; actually think there is a college scholarship from them that is given to a student who works with Arabs.

Anyone else watch American Pickers on History Channel? Shatner was on one episode, they had a horse themed room.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

LeahKathleen said:


> I know Martha Stewart has a horse or horses. I've seen her on the cover of her magazine riding her horse. A Friesian, I believe.
> 
> http://img2-2.timeinc.net/people/i/2011/pets/news/110606/martha-stewart-440.jpg


She also has a GORGEOUS barn! 

Martha Stewart Barn-Barn Makeover-Equestrian Style


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Sunny said:


> I was going to say Patrick Swayze. I believe he and his wife were really big into Arabians; actually think there is a college scholarship from them that is given to a student who works with Arabs.
> 
> Anyone else watch American Pickers on History Channel? Shatner was on one episode, they had a horse themed room.


 Just a fun little brag about Patrick Swayze I want to share. One boarding barn I used to board at, actually bought one of Patrick's barns, had it disassembled and shipped here. It was kind of cool to think that my horse lived in Patrick Swayze's barn!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Also, I found out Robert Duvall is more into English riding than western. He says he is more comfortable in a English saddle, and I believe he owns a warmblood too?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I know Tim McGraw has some horses 
as well as Paul Brandt and George Canyon have horses as well 
Garth Brooks to


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

Martha Stewart's barn is nicer than my house. 

Jenna Jamieson (sp?), the porn star, rides. I don't follow porn stars but she was on Shatner's talk show a few years ago (I think the show was called Raw Nerve). 

I think that any country star who wears cowboy boots and hat should be required to pass a horsemanship test. Rope a calf, brand, vaccinate, then jump back on the horse, load some cattle into a stock trailer with the horse, etc... Or some more entertaining variation.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

LisaG said:


> Martha Stewart's barn is nicer than my house.


I don't know if you went through the slideshow from the link someone posted, but I almost died laughing when there was a picture of someone cleaning out the cracks in the stall with a "sharp tool." Wow.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

egrogan said:


> I don't know if you went through the slideshow from the link someone posted, but I almost died laughing when there was a picture of someone cleaning out the cracks in the stall with a "sharp tool." Wow.


You could eat off the floor of Martha's barn, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Davy Jones of the Monkees boarded some of his horses with us. He was an awesome guy, at the barn all day just cleaning stalls and hanging out and telling jokes. He gave me my first and only lesson on his Arab with all his tack. Didn't like English much but he was tickled to death and got me some Italian leather boots to ride in. Softest leather I've ever felt and even though they hour my feet to walk in, riding was fine and I wore the lining out of those boots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Alyssa Milano from "Who's the Boss" and "Charmed" has horses.
When I went to work for a trainer southern CA, one of the trainers clients kindly put me up until my housing was provided. Alyssa lived in the same gated community that the client did and boarded her horse/s at the community barn.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Miley Cyrus has/had horses. 

Word on the street Sugarland shows halter horses on the QH circuit. 

We have an old cow horse that was donated to us from Mariah Carey. Supposedly she bought him for an ex boyfriend so he could ride with her. She gave the horse to us once they broke up.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

This thread is more fun with pictures!

Lucy Liu









Gisele Bundchen









Christie Brinkley









Elizabeth Taylor









Bo Derek









Other celebrities:

Katie Price (does dressage)
Kate Bosworth (hired originally for The Horse Whisperer because she could ride)
Dennis Quaid, has or had a ranch and let people ride on his land. 

I don't usually follow celebrities, but if I see horses associated, it immediately interests me!


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

peppersgirl said:


> Lyle Lovette I believe is into reining.


Some of his studs are kept at a vet down the road from me.


----------



## brittabam (May 7, 2010)

Zoey Deschenel - she jumps
Taylor Swift showed English, she decided to quit to peruse music.
Meg Ryan's daughter shows hunter jumper, so does Bill Gates' daughter. You should see the facility Gates rented last winter for her in Florida.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Madonna and David Letterman. Who knew? I went digging for photos and found this webpage. 

Madonna, singer and horse rider | Kingdom of Horses

:wink:


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Jodie Kidd, a British model!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Singer Juice Newton, kept her hunter jumper/s at the Los Angeles Equestrian Center, for many years. In the years I kept my Saddlebreds there, we had plenty of celebrities and their horses. 

Zsa Zsa Gabor was a frequent visitor and kept her TWHs there. I also saw her compete in their shows. William Shatner also kept his horses there in those days. Merv Griffin actually kept his horse next to mine, so I met him many times. Lovely, lovely man!

Then there was Sylvester Stallone, who also had horses there, which I believe he purchased from Royce Cates. Michael Jackson of talk radio fame and his wife, kept their Andalusians there and in training. Their son Devon, who was a little lad at the time, was a charming little boy.

I'm sure there were others of some fame, who I just cannot remember at the moment.

Lizzie


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sam Elliott has mules. A friend of mine met him on an organized trail ride up in WI a few years ago. Alright, I'm 21, and I even have a crush on Sam Elliott (Specifically when he was in Road House).


----------



## Fargosgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

Morgan Freeman owns several horses, and has ridden since childhood. Jane Fonda Lives here in NM and rides trail on her ranch.

Though Jeremy Clarkson, (of Top Gear fame) owning 3 donkeys still blows my mind for some reason.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Just read that Christie Brinkley is into cutting horses, who would have known!


----------

